
Making a big high quality comic book using only FLOSS from scratch - sohkamyung
https://www.davidrevoy.com/article735/the-english-book-printed-project-production-report-1
======
app4soft
FTR, there is _sK1_ [0] — vector editor for DTP, FLOSS alternative to _COREL
Draw_.

[0] [https://sk1project.net/](https://sk1project.net/)

